# where to buy in kolkata???



## thinktwice (Jul 22, 2006)

where to buy good computer products  in kolkata???
plz reply soon.
i wanna buy  i pod,tfts etc.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jul 23, 2006)

Eastern Logica Infoway ...


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jul 23, 2006)

And also Rashi peripherals distributors....They are located at 1, Ganesh Chandra Avenue.


----------



## royal (Jul 23, 2006)

digitized said:
			
		

> And also Rashi peripherals distributors....They are located at 1, Ganesh Chandra Avenue.



can we bargain or do they sell at MRPs ?


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jul 23, 2006)

royal said:
			
		

> can we bargain or do they sell at MRPs ?



Ya, you can bargain a little. When I bought my AMD system last Feb, there was quite a bit of bargaining. After a little deliberation, they reduced the prices by Rs.200 on an average.


----------



## ~It_is_Andrew~ (Jul 23, 2006)

i hate it when diff ppl in the same shop quote diff prices; im really bad at burgaining


----------



## teknoPhobia (Jul 23, 2006)

Go to chandni market with time at hand and a list of stuff you want and visit multiple shops, you can usually get a good deal if you look hard, you don't usually have to bargain


----------



## ~It_is_Andrew~ (Jul 23, 2006)

btw an offtopic question but do you ppl prefer box pack or oems? cause those who offer competetive prices are oems. does buying oems cause any warranty problems?


----------



## thinktwice (Jul 23, 2006)

thanks guys!!!!


----------



## TechGuru#1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Most guys doing computer business @ Chandini chowk-kolkata r basically gross potato & onion traders-turned techies,for the sake of quick tech bucks!They always keep the minimalist ideas on latest tech-products & issues.IMO,they should be fairly out of the business in which they r making such great bucks@behest of majority of customers ignorance in general!!sumtimes,i think,my younger bro keeps more updates,then they do in their business front!


----------



## royal (Jul 24, 2006)

TechGuru#1 said:
			
		

> Most guys doing computer business @ Chandini chowk-kolkata r basically gross potato & onion traders-turned techies,for the sake of quick tech bucks!They always keep the minimalist ideas on latest tech-products & issues.IMO,they should be fairly out of the business in which they r making such great bucks@behest of majority of customers ignorance in general!!sumtimes,i think,my younger bro keeps more updates,then they do in their business front!



Thats putting it too mildly  

They should be kicked out of their shops and then the shops should be taken over by us   

just my wish...I know its never going to happen


----------



## TechGuru#1 (Jul 25, 2006)

*Royal: same feeelings here 2*



			
				royal said:
			
		

> Thats putting it too mildly
> 
> They should be kicked out of their shops and then the shops should be taken over by us
> 
> just my wish...I know its never going to happen



hehehe......royal,
bro,i also feel EXACTLY the same,sumtimes ltr,i think we have 2 better take a BIG michil to the brigade & then sweep down on those farts @ chandini-chowk & stop their livelihood for ever! mayb then they will ONLY have sum anutap & take us seriously!


----------



## supernova (Jul 26, 2006)

I personally Visited the Chandni Market area for a set of Speakers.
I was Looking For Logitech X230.
However, to my surprise.. most of the shopkeepers did not understand what i was asking. As soon as i said Logitech they started pointing towards a Keyboard!!!!
few of them were inquisitive enough and asked me to explain them the product. 
However, most of them were not bothered at all. Whn i mentioned speakers they pointed towards some crap they had and said that's all i can get...

there is a hell lot of diffrence between shopping experience in Nehru Place and here in Kolkata. Every time i get more reasons to dislike this city.....


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jul 26, 2006)

supernova said:
			
		

> I personally Visited the Chandni Market area for a set of Speakers.
> I was Looking For Logitech X230.
> However, to my surprise.. most of the shopkeepers did not understand what i was asking. As soon as i said Logitech they started pointing towards a Keyboard!!!!
> few of them were inquisitive enough and asked me to explain them the product.
> ...


 
Once around a year back, when I was looking to buy a set of speakers, I did some thorough research on the net and made a choice of the Logitech Z680 (5.1, THX, dolby digital, prologic-II certified, around 500W RMS, rated by CNET as >8/10, editor's choice). That was the time when I hadn't bought my MX-5021. The net listed price as around $250. Of course Logitech has discontinued this product. But what I wanted to tell you was that during that time 99% of the shops in Kolkata did not stock Logitech speakers. Reading your experience, I also want to tell you that when I asked them for Z680, all they could tell me was that by Logitech they only understood keyboards and mouse. They told me that Logitech was never into manufacturing speakers. Only Rashi Peripherals head office told me that they could import it from Mumbai but the price would be astronomical (>22k). That's daylight robbery for a $250 speaker.

You mentioned Logitech experience, so I felt that  I should also share mine..


----------



## evil_maverick (Jul 26, 2006)

supreme is good but they behave kinda badly...
sabu is ok.....
but eastern logica is best!!
(i bargained there even.....)


----------



## akshayt (Jul 26, 2006)

theitdepot.com
indmall.com

Tirupati Enterprises


----------



## royal (Jul 26, 2006)

supernova said:
			
		

> there is a hell lot of diffrence between shopping experience in Nehru Place and here in Kolkata. Every time i get more reasons to dislike this city.....



brother please don't dislike this city...dislike Chandni Chowk shop keepers 

digitized any idea where I can get Logitech Z5300D in Kolkata ? perhaps with rashi Distributors (1 G.C. Avenue)


----------



## TechGuru#1 (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re:Wonders of IT-kolkata!*



			
				royal said:
			
		

> brother please don't dislike this city...dislike Chandni Chowk shop keepers
> 
> digitized any idea where I can get Logitech Z5300D in Kolkata ? perhaps with rashi Distributors (1 G.C. Avenue)


*Exactly yaar ,please dont DISLIKE the city for just hardware sake-we kolkatans r at No fault,when we ourself r facing their bad fleecing that these hardwre crook vendors make!*
There is More 2 kolkata than just hardwares & sumthing u would never find anywhere- so love the city & hate hard those hardware business crooks-dalals.
Hey Royal,Logitech speakers like Z 5300 & Z 5500 D are Not readily stocked@kolkata as it(kolkata) is basically still a value conscious market!if u really want them ,contact Rashi & if u can convince them of ur die-hard interest & ready to pay them the extra bucks,they might surely bring them to you2@kolkata!
This is the first-hand hard knowledge i gained from my own personal experience by dealing with the Rashi ppls for purchase of my Logitech Z5500D Speakers this gone winter.Rashi kolkata ordered the speakers for me 2 Rashi mumbai,where it was also readily unavailable-out of stock,then Rashi-mumbai contacted-forwarded the order 2 Rashi-Bangalore,whofortunately had the stock,so they delivered to Rashi mumbai & mumbai therafter despatched the speakers to Rashi-kolkata, & i got the delivery  after about 1&1/2 month of PATIENTLY Waiting,even though i Paid them a Premium of 25K,whereas it would have been available @ Mumbai-chennai for 22-23k! So there goes kolkata for U!

Also,Lots of Duplicates product thrives in the hardware market of kolkata@ chandini,particularly for branded memory,Cd-Dvd's & batteries.As Royal is currently finding out abt the fakes Moser-baer DVD's(the Silver finish ones),I had similar experiences in 2003 with Moser Baer CD-Rs(when MoserBaer as a brand was just out in the market & The DVD-rage was Not just in).Me also purchased similar Silver finished(name written in silver) MoserBaer Cds,(actually i didnot knew the differences then),however the CD's r still going OK after 3 yrs.Similar abt the 80-100 bucks Nokia & SE Cell-phone batteries1!.Also have u seen those hawkers@dharmatala shouting Bluetooth for mobile@rs 60.I was amazed by the rate,went close for enquery only to find that the Blue-tooth was a simple WIRED ear-piece meant for the mobiles & It was ONLY BLUE-TOOTH DESIGN! huh!!! hehehe!

WoW,what wonders goes around in the IT-scene@Street-realities of Kolkata.Some body has 2 personal experience 2 N-joy those unique wonders!!! *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/icons/icon12.gif


----------



## hell_storm2004 (Jul 26, 2006)

Hi...

Well there's a shop in chandni chowk called Technocrat!!!! Its a huge shop!!! n i bet u'll love the shopping experience there!!! most of the shops in chandni chowk will make u wait atleast 1 hour or more 4 wat u want!!! coz they hav shops at sum place n a storage at some other place!!! bt this shop has n underground storage!!! so u pay the money go underground n get ur item n leave!!! its a very good shop.... i usually get my computer stuff frm there!!! Price is also reasonable!!!! 
Bye....

Let us knw where u got ur stuff frm!!!!!!


----------



## royal (Jul 26, 2006)

hell_storm2004 said:
			
		

> Hi...
> 
> Well there's a shop in chandni chowk called Technocrat!!!! Its a huge shop!!! n i bet u'll love the shopping experience there!!! most of the shops in chandni chowk will make u wait atleast 1 hour or more 4 wat u want!!! coz they hav shops at sum place n a storage at some other place!!! bt this shop has n underground storage!!! so u pay the money go underground n get ur item n leave!!! its a very good shop.... i usually get my computer stuff frm there!!! Price is also reasonable!!!!
> Bye....
> ...



What's the address ??? I'll surely check out the place on my next vidit to Chandni  

TechGuru#1 thx for the info about Z5300D ...


----------



## ~It_is_Andrew~ (Jul 27, 2006)

royal said:
			
		

> What's the address ??? I'll surely check out the place on my next vidit to Chandni
> 
> TechGuru#1 thx for the info about Z5300D ...



From supreme go towards esplanade (croos the road) , u'll find it at ur right - Technocrat, they are good; they snached many customers from supreme, supreme got forced to revamp their shop but still, supreme really cant change their attitude!

last week i asked what is the model of dvdrw they selling in another well known shop. To my surprise one guy answered 'whats dvdrw model no?'... another guy from side said -' ya theres a thing called model no, but he dont know what is the no' 

*btw where exactly is eastern logica infoway located? i never checked there.*


----------



## royal (Jul 27, 2006)

~It_is_Andrew~ said:
			
		

> supreme got forced to revamp their shop but still, supreme really cant change their attitude!
> 
> last week i asked what is the model of dvdrw they selling in another well known shop. To my surprise one guy answered 'whats dvdrw model no?'... another guy from side said -' ya theres a thing called model no, but he dont know what is the no'



ya Supreme staff has got a serious attitude problem...think they are doing us favor by letting us buy from their shop  

~It_is_Andrew~ can I also have the address of *Technocrat* please ?

BTW, I have got good reasons to believe that the shop you are talking about is Saboo  they got some of the most ignorant ppl to be found in Chandni


----------



## ~It_is_Andrew~ (Jul 28, 2006)

nopes they rnt saboo !
I don remember the exact address.
whats the address/direction of eastern logica infoway?


----------



## hell_storm2004 (Jul 29, 2006)

well i dont exactly knw wats the address.... bt i can tell u how to go there!!! u get down from chandni metro station.... n u walk straight towards central n indian airlines office n all hardly 4 about 3-5 minutes.... on the left u wll c a huge shop..... tats Technocrat..... its as cool as any sony world shop!!! u wont miss it if u go in the correct direction n keep ur eyes open on the left side!!!! 
     n there's 1 guy in that shop who is very knowledgable with computer hardwares.... n he wll help u out with any queries u hav!!!!


----------



## ~It_is_Andrew~ (Jul 30, 2006)

hell_storm2004 said:
			
		

> n there's 1 guy in that shop who is very knowledgable with computer hardwares.... n he wll help u out with any queries u hav!!!!



any name or desp? 

btw any address/direction to eastern logica infoway?


----------



## TechGuru#1 (Jul 30, 2006)

Yes Want the person's name & description of Technocrat! plz tell!


----------



## hell_storm2004 (Jul 30, 2006)

Well i dont know his name... but he has a dark complexion... not very dark though .... he is bit on the fat side.... wid a moustache... as i said!!! wen u enter the shop... he wll b the 1st person u meet... he sits on the extreme left of the counter.... jst go n u wll find out.... he is no bill gates but atleast he has his basics about hardware very clear!!!!!


----------



## royal (Jul 30, 2006)

~It_is_Andrew~ said:
			
		

> btw any address/direction to eastern logica infoway?



Here it is ...

*16, G.C. Avenue 
22256455/56/6538/39
easternlogica@vsnl.net*

If you start from Supreme and move towards Saboo, it will be in between on the left hand side...
nice shop, I must say 

BTW, what do you plan to buy ?


----------



## ~It_is_Andrew~ (Jul 30, 2006)

royal said:
			
		

> BTW, what do you plan to buy ?



I planned to buy a dvd writer probably sony (dwq120a/dwg120a);buying been delayed few days though.


----------



## smkol (Jul 30, 2006)

thinktwice said:
			
		

> where to buy good computer products  in kolkata???
> plz reply soon.
> i wanna buy  i pod,tfts etc.


You may please try three other shops apart from the ones you like or come across: Reach SABIR'S HOTEL at Chandni, proceed along THE SAME FOOTPATH towards west just two or three shops, ARIHANT .... (Is se sasta ....) and check with the fair complexioned brother (probably Mr Anil), the other brother - black complexioned - comes down not so much but he is also nearly ok.
Then move to SHREE ... just opposite ARIHANT ....

Also from there move towards west and cross the CR Avenue (reach the western footpath of the CR Avenue and check with a large comparatively new shop about 200 metres away from CR Avenue-GC Avenue Crossing (from that crossing if you move, come towards Esplanade about 200 metres and it's on your right hand side).

smkol
9433066678 (12 Noon to 12 Night)


----------



## Tech.Masti (Jul 31, 2006)

thanks for the address of  eastern logica infoway & Technocrat. Surely check next visit to chandni .......


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jul 31, 2006)

> btw any address/direction to eastern logica infoway?



If u reach technocrat then take the "gali" just beside it ... don't go straight .. walk along the turning road and u'll read Ganesh Chandra Avenue .. look left and there's Logica ...

BTW .. if u do go to eastern logica ... speak to the people in the interior counters .. specifically if u can find "Anil Kajalia" ... u'll be in good hands ....


----------



## supernova (Jul 31, 2006)

There is one shop recently opened at City Centre, Salt Lake. He stocks some good stuff. 
Regarding prices, he is selling 2 GB ipod nano (200 $) for 9200/- 
I dunno about his prices compared to C C market. However he has some good stuff which you can refer to... 
Just wanted to share this with fellow Kolkatans...
And don't worry "I do not hate Kolkata". Being a newbie will take time to adjust in this city.....


----------



## royal (Jul 31, 2006)

supernova said:
			
		

> And don't worry "I do not hate Kolkata". Being a newbie will take time to adjust in this city.....



Glad to hear that mate  

I assume you stay at SaltLake


----------



## ~It_is_Andrew~ (Jul 31, 2006)

i could not find rashi peripherals anywhere in 1, GC Avenue (thats what address was mentioned in this thread!!!)

btw a offtopic question - what dvd media & for what price ( & if from any specific place) you guys buy  from chandni market? I got some 'nova' brand for rs 15 ,maybe good for general,but not sure if they will be good for my other important backups?
couldnt find moserbear original, been shown moserbear jaali & verbatim(might be jaali aswell) for 30/-. Any firsthand suggestions?


----------



## royal (Aug 1, 2006)

I usually roam around Chandni and check out price/availability in a few shops before I buy blank media  

BTW, I got "genuine black n' red" 4.7 GB MoserBaer DVD-R at Rs. 22 a piece


----------



## supernova (Aug 1, 2006)

royal said:
			
		

> I assume you stay at SaltLake



yeah pal..


----------



## ~It_is_Andrew~ (Aug 1, 2006)

royal said:
			
		

> I usually roam around Chandni and check out price/availability in a few shops before I buy blank media
> 
> BTW, I got "genuine black n' red" 4.7 GB MoserBaer DVD-R at Rs. 22 a piece



loose dvds i hope? & where from?
from personal exp which media you guys reccomend for comparatively imp backups?


----------



## TechGuru#1 (Aug 1, 2006)

royal said:
			
		

> I usually roam around Chandni and check out price/availability in a few shops before I buy blank media
> 
> BTW, I got "genuine black n' red" 4.7 GB MoserBaer DVD-R at Rs. 22 a piece



yeah pal.royal  .where from?


----------



## royal (Aug 2, 2006)

~It_is_Andrew~ said:
			
		

> loose dvds i hope? & where from?
> from personal exp which media you guys reccomend for comparatively imp backups?



yeah loose ones...

well I didn't exactly look for the address of the shop  its a small one and deals primarily in blank media only ...
I'll let you guys know after my next visit

And for imp. backups I prefer MoserBaer/Sony


----------



## ~It_is_Andrew~ (Aug 2, 2006)

royal said:
			
		

> well I didn't exactly look for the address of the shop  its a small one and deals primarily in blank media only ...
> I'll let you guys know after my next visit



ya please do that about the name & add  , for now try giving a approx location or something!...... lemme guess is it somewhere near sabir's hotel or dinnar hotel(in a gali nearby)?


----------



## deathvirus_me (Aug 2, 2006)

Just opposite Sabir's ... also ... avoid LaserTras for a few days if possible ...


----------



## royal (Aug 3, 2006)

No Not near Sabir's ... there's no prominent landmark near it


----------



## kisorgovinda (Aug 3, 2006)

I asked for Lite-on DVD Writer at Supreme and Teknocrat. They don't have. Where can I get?


----------



## royal (Aug 3, 2006)

kisorgovinda said:
			
		

> I asked for Lite-on DVD Writer at Supreme and Teknocrat. They don't have. Where can I get?



Eastern Logica might have them...perhaps you can check them out 

However make a phone call to be absolutely sure


----------



## sysfilez (Sep 4, 2006)

hi all kolkatan,
u all have so many opinions abt all those shops selling h/w. i was a reseller myself during the year 1999, 2000, 01,02. i frequented all these shops and i know most of the guys selling hardware in all these shops, frankly speaking they hardly know much. i wud tell u al to stick to 1 or 2 shops if u r frequent buyer and built repu with them. IMO supreme, saboo, eastern logica are the shops to avoid. 
if u have any ques regards my opinion pls revert back.


----------



## royal (Sep 4, 2006)

sysfilez said:
			
		

> frankly speaking they hardly know much. i wud tell u al to stick to 1 or 2 shops if u r frequent buyer and built repu with them. IMO supreme, saboo, eastern logica are the shops to avoid.



rightly said


----------



## cyberzook (Sep 4, 2006)

hell_storm2004 said:
			
		

> Hi...
> 
> Well there's a shop in chandni chowk called Technocrat!!!! Its a huge shop!!! n i bet u'll love the shopping experience there!!! most of the shops in chandni chowk will make u wait atleast 1 hour or more 4 wat u want!!! coz they hav shops at sum place n a storage at some other place!!! bt this shop has n underground storage!!! so u pay the money go underground n get ur item n leave!!! its a very good shop.... i usually get my computer stuff frm there!!! Price is also reasonable!!!!
> Bye....
> ...



I had to wait for 40 min to get my Seagate 160 GB SATA.. they brought it from some other place price was pretty competitive(Rs 2900+VAT 12th aug 2006)
__________
The price offered actually depends on whether the customer is new or not.. Whenever they see a familiar face they take u for granted & charge more...
So we should change shops frequently & not stick to any particular shop
__________
Here is the detailed map of the area of most shops.. 
"View->Show Places" must be kept on..

*www.wikimapia.org/#y=22567762&x=88355323&z=18&l=0&m=a


----------



## sysfilez (Sep 5, 2006)

@cyberzook
i really dont agree with u regards hopping around shops and shop owner taking u for granted.


----------



## cyberzook (Sep 5, 2006)

I was buying items for last 1 yr from Vedant Infosys.. They gave me a price 1950 + VAT for LG DVDRW(12th aug), but when I crosschecked with Technocrat I found it to be 1900 + VAT. I had also found this happening when I earlier bought from PC Island, when compared to Vedant.


----------



## sysfilez (Sep 6, 2006)

@ cyberzook
i agree with u.  little bit of price difference remains there. but then its quite possible they are selling other stuff @ 50/- up and ur old shope seeling @ -  50/-.


----------



## royal (Sep 11, 2006)

Guys, i found a swanky shop in City Center selling Logitech products  

I found ZX5500 was readily available   (though I cant afford it  ) 

However price is gonna be M.R.P. only, I think...

Anyways those who have got the money and the will, give this shop a visit


----------



## TechGuru#1 (Sep 11, 2006)

^^ Plz give name & details!!!


----------



## royal (Sep 12, 2006)

TechGuru#1 said:
			
		

> ^^ Plz give name & details!!!



It's near the CITIZEN shop, I think  

just roam around and search a little


----------



## TechGuru#1 (Nov 14, 2006)

Update, the SHOP mentioned above doesNOT stuff LT Z5500D......'coz they r pretty expensive by their standards tooo......(wow..xpensive for the "City Centre" standards......too, gives me a serious Superiority complex)

& Supreme Computers & this New  Shop....Technokrat@Chandini  r just POS!

@be honest,Kolkata  still doesNOT have a Good H/w market...sheesh....all those hopeful years of long waiting & still Nothing changes

All these r based on experiences from personal visits & enqueries!


----------



## sysfilez (Nov 14, 2006)

@ techguru
i agree with u that kolkata doesn't have a good h/w market. 
but in salt lake city center i have visited that shop and i saw Z5500 logitech stuff readily available. it was ready for demo too. i personally think those speakers are not worth.


----------



## royal (Nov 17, 2006)

TechGuru#1 said:
			
		

> Update, the SHOP mentioned above doesNOT stuff LT Z5500D



Well it had one when I visited...maybe the set was sold before you got there  

BTW, please check ur PM and if possible , answer my question


----------

